# [INQUIRY]



## ivanahtannica (Oct 13, 2021)

Does anybody know if money transfers to family abroad, for example, through services like Wise (formerly Transferwise) count towards the 30% electronic payments requirement to avoid the 22% income tax penalty? I asked my accountant but she had no idea. Just wondering if anybody already knows this. Also, if you can recommend a good accountant that knows a lot about taxes concerning expats (who also don't charge an arm and a leg), I would be grateful. Thanks!


----------

